# Serpent mini 25 replacement glass



## Mender31 (15/4/17)

Hello everyone

I'm in big need. My last tank glass for tlmy serpent mini 25 popped while trying to open the build deck. Does anyone have stock of the replacement glass? I am currently in PE but will be headed back to cape town tommorrow night.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD (15/4/17)

Hi @Mender31. They don't have at the moment , but Juicy Joes will have soon probably. 

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=serpent-25-mm-replacement-glass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis (15/4/17)

We do have stock. PM and we can arrange. They aren't listed on the website yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

